# Gaming Pc was haltet ihr davon :)



## Sammy_92 (4. Oktober 2014)

*Guten Abend ,*

Ich bin neu in der Welt von Pc-selbstzusammenzustellungen
und wollte nachfragen ob ich diese Zusammenstellung so kaufen kann oder ob ihr da was besseres für mich hättet  (  *Budget*   ursprünglich  *500-600€ /70 0€* sind gerade noch so ok li egt aber an der Schmerzgrenze) 
*Mainboard* :MAXIMUS-VII-RANGER-Intel-Z97
Asus MAXIMUS VII RANGER Intel Z97 So.1150 Dual Channel DDR3 ATX

*GrafikKarte*apphire-Radeon-R9-280-Dual-X
61782 - 3072MB Sapphire Radeon R9 280 Dual-X OC Aktiv PCIe 3.0

*Ram*:4GB-Corsair-ValueSelect
4GB Corsair ValueSelect DDR3-1333 DIMM CL9 Single - Hardware,

*SSD*:

*für das Betriebssystem*:
32GB SanDisk ReadyCache 2.5" (6.4cm) SATA 6Gb/s MLC

*Für spiele und programme:*
256GB Crucial MX100 2.5" (6.4cm) SATA 6Gb/s MLC

ist die trennung sinnvoll ? hab ich mal so aufgeschnappt.

*CPU*: Intel-core-i5 4x 3.2
Intel Core i5 4570 4x 3.20GHz So.1150 BOX - Hardware, Notebooks

reicht mir der beigelieferte lüfter zum zocken ohne übertacktung ect.. ?
oder doch lieber nen tray und einen gescheiten Lüfter drauf ?

*Nezteil: *600Watt modular
Aerocool Strike-X Netzteil, 80Plus Bronze, modular - 600 Watt

*und das alles in das Gehäuse hier :*
Zalman Z9 Plus Midi Tower ohne Netzteil schwarz - Hardware,

laufwerke irgend ein billig teil für 15 euro wo ich noch zuhause hab von LG

*TFT*:24 Zoll
hab da mal was gehört das man bei einem 27zoll tief in die tasche greifen muss

24" (60,96cm) Asus VS Serie VS248H schwarz 1920x1080 1xHDMI

Spiele wie Cyrsis 3 / GTA5 / Watchdogs / Battelfild 4 sollten darauf gut laufen ?


zum Aufrüsten in den kommenden Jahre 
-ram kann ich auf 32GB ausarbeiten
-graka sollte mit 3 gb auch für die nächsten 1-2 jahre nicht gewechselt werden 

jetzt komm ich auf 740€ geplant waren uhrsprünglich 500-600€ 

kommt ihr mit 700 € auf eine bessere zusammenstellung und lohnt sich "meine Zusammenstellung " ?
oder gleichwertig und günstiger ?

Vielen dank ihm vorraus


----------



## Sammy_92 (5. Oktober 2014)

Guten Tag ich nochmal , hab jetzt die grafikkarte gegen den großen bruder mit 4gb ausgetauscht macht einen preisunterscheid von 10-20 eurohttp://www.mindfactory.de/product_info.php/4096MB-Sapphire-Radeon-R9-270X-Dual-X-Aktiv-PCIe-3-0-x16--Lite-Retail-_935704.html

am Mainboard hab ich gesparrt
MSI Z87-G45 Gaming Intel Z87 So.1150 Dual Channel DDR3 ATX knappe 100 euro 
( hab jetzt oft von dem mainboard gehört : ASRock B85M Pro4 Intel B85 So.1150 Dual Channel DDR3 mATX Retail  das dieses dicke reichenwürde )
aber bei diesem preis kommt mir das doch gering vor ..


----------



## Abeleyn (5. Oktober 2014)

Mal die generelle Frage an dich: Hast du vor zu übertakten?  Weil wenn nicht würde ich an deiner Stelle zu einem H97 Board greifen. Dieses kann ich dir problemlos empfehlen ASRock H97 Pro4 (90-MXGUH0-A0UAYZ) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland 
Weiterhin würde ich an deiner Stelle überlegen ob 2 SSD wirklich sinnvoll sein und nicht die größere für das System holst und anstatt der kleinen eine schnelle HDD. 1 TB kosten ca. 45€. Weil eine wirkliche Auswirkung der SSD uf Spieleleistung konnte ich persönlich bisher nicht fesstellen, auch Freunde von mir sagen dass der Unterschied wenn schon in den Ladezeiten minimal bemerkbar ist obwohl ich da nicht ausschließen kann das die Meinung da eher subjektiv geprägt ist 

Beim Arbeitsspeicher würde ich dir auch eher den Griff zu dem Klassiker raten 8428808 - 8GB (2x 4096MB) Crucial Ballistix Sport DDR3-1600 DIMM
1. wegen der Zukunftssicherheit
2. weil dein ausgesuchtes Modell nur mit 1333Mhz ist

Zum Prozessor: grundsätzlich nichts falsches. Aber für paar € mehr bekommst du schon den hier Intel Core i5-4590, 4x 3.30GHz, boxed (BX80646I54590) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland Solltest du wie gesagt übertakten wollen würde ich an deiner Stelle zu einem K Prozessor greifen. Generell ist zu einem boxed Prozessor zu raten allein schon wegen der Garantie, auch wenn du einen seperaten Kühler verwenden möchtest. Wenn du nicht übertaktest reicht der boxed Kühler normalerweise dicke aus. Zumal du ausreichend Gehäuselüfter im Zalman hast die für den nötigen Luftstrom verfügen/sorgen. Solltest du noch ein paar € übrig haben und zukunfstsicherer sein greif lieber zum Intel Xeon E3-1231 v3, 4x 3.40GHz, Sockel 1150, boxed (BX80646E31231V3) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland. Auch meine Wahl.

Beim Netzteil kannst du bei den verwendeten Bestandteilen ruhig zu einem Modell ab 430 Watt greifen. Etwa das hier als Vergleich 430 Watt be quiet! Pure Power L8 CM Modular 80+ Bronze

Zum Monitor kann ich dir jetzt nur zu dem von mir getesteten Asus VS247HR etwas sagen. Zum Zocken insbesondere Shooter sind TN Panel Top. Du darfst da aber auch nicht zu viel erwarten. Wobei beim Asus für das Geld ein sehr ansprechendes Bild geboten wird.


----------



## Herbboy (5. Oktober 2014)

Das Mainboard ist viel zu übertrieben und wäre nur "nötig", wenn man übertakten will UND dabei dann auch noch wegen ein paar Prozent mehr Takt ein besonders gutes Board haben will. Die CPU, die du gewählt hast, kann man aber gar nicht übertakten, das geht nur mit k-CPUs wie dem i5-4690k. Nimm lieber ein Board mit H97-Chipsatz um die 70-80€ - dafür dann als Grafikkarte eine AMD R9 280X (15% schneller) oder sogar eine R9 290 (30% schneller), die es teils schon für 260-270€ gibt PCIe mit GPU (AMD/ATI): R9 290 Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland 

Für Windows und Spiele zwei getrennte SSDs zu nehmen ist Käse - belass es bei einer einzigen, zumal die 32GB auch sehr knapp werden können.

Netzteil geht in der Tat auch locker ein billigeres - 450-500W mit 2x PCIe-Steckern 8Pin und "Markenmodell" reicht völlig

RAM solltest Du 2x4GB nehmen, und dann auch DDR3-1600


----------



## Sammy_92 (5. Oktober 2014)

Hey Prima und danke für die schnellen antworten 

Hab beim board jetzt das ASRock H97 Pro4 in den warenkorp
ASRock H97 Pro4 Intel H97 So.1150 Dual Channel DDR3 ATX Retail

beim Cpu für den I5 für
Intel Core i5-4590, 4x 3.30GHz, boxed (BX80646I54590)

und bei der grafik bin ich am überlegen ob ich mir die

61747 - 4096MB PowerColor Radeon R9 290 TurboDuo Aktiv PCIe 3.0
oder
61782 - 3072MB Sapphire Radeon R9 280 Dual-X OC Aktiv PCIe 3.0

oder kennt ihr für ein limit von 200 euro (+10-20 euro) eine bessere karte .. wichtig sind mir das es min. 3gb bietet

zum Übertrackten und co ... nein habe ich nicht vor daher auch keinen K CPU 

teure angelegenheit wenn man ne geile graka will xD


----------



## Sammy_92 (5. Oktober 2014)

Hab gerade recht schnelle ddr3 rams gefundne über 1800mhz
8GB G.Skill RipjawsX DDR3-1866 DIMM CL9 Dual Kit - Hardware,

aber leider die 1866er ... da wird wieder das mainboard zuteuer da das as die nicht unterstützt und runtertacktet wenn ich das richtig im forum aufgeschnappt habe


----------



## Herbboy (5. Oktober 2014)

Das schnellere RAM bringt dir eh nix nennenswertes - nimm einfach DDR3-1600, das passt immer - und wenn schnellere nicht viel mehr kostet, dann schadet es auch nichts.

Die R9 290 ist natürlich deutlich schneller als die R9 280. Aber um die 200€, da ist eine R9 290 ja zu teuer - da bekommst Du entweder eine R9 280 (ca 180€) oder eine R9 280X (220€), und aufpassen: die R9 280 Vapor-X ist KEINE R9 280X - das Vapor-X ist nur eine Modellreihe von Sapphire, die schon lange so heißt


----------



## Sammy_92 (6. Oktober 2014)

So noch langen berichten test bin ich zum endschluß gekommen es wird mehr investiert 

Eine GTX 770 von MSI mit 2 gb // 250 €

hab jetzt öfters gehört das diese 4gb für unter 300 euro mehr schein als power haben  so auch der benchmarktest ._.

danke für eure unterstützung eine Nvidia ist es jetzt geworden da ich die jahre immer recht gut mit ihr gefahren bin und nie probleme hatte. 

ich melde mich wenn ich den nächsten lohn bekomme und das zeug bestellen kann jetzt bin ich bei 1000 € das war ja eig nicht geplant 

*FÜR DIE WO SICH WIE ICH DIE TAGE GEDANKEN GEMACHT HABEN ODER GERADE DABEI SIND <---Meine zusammenstellung*

Mainboard:
ASRock H97 Pro4 Intel H97 So.1150 Dual Channel DDR3 ATX Retail

CPU:
Intel Core i5 4590 4x 3.30GHz So.1150 BOX - Hardware, Notebooks

Arbeitsspeicher:
8428808 - 8GB (2x 4096MB) Crucial Ballistix Sport DDR3-1600 DIMM

Grafik:
2048MB MSI GeForce GTX 770 Twin Frozr Gaming Aktiv PCIe 3.0 x16

SSD:
128GB Crucial MX100 2.5" (6.4cm) SATA 6Gb/s MLC

HDD:
1000GB Seagate Desktop HDD ST1000DM003 64MB 3.5" (8.9cm)

Netzteil:
450 Watt be quiet! Straight Power E9 Non-Modular 80+ Gold

Gehäuse:
Zalman Z9 Plus Midi Tower ohne Netzteil schwarz - Hardware,

TFT:
24" (60,96cm) Asus VS Serie VS248H schwarz 1920x1080 1xHDMI


----------



## Herbboy (6. Oktober 2014)

Jo, sieht gut aus - nur zwei Dinge:

- Du musst Dir nur im Klaren sein, dass Du für ca. 20€ mehr mit ner AMD R9 290 schon +25% Leistung hättest. 
- die Crucial SSD in DER Größe ist leider beim Schreiben geradezu lahm für eine SSD - nimm lieber die hier 128GB ADATA Premier Pro SP900 2.5" (6.4cm) SATA 6Gb/s MLC


----------



## Sammy_92 (6. Oktober 2014)

Perfekt das mit der ssd hab ich ganz übersehen :/
mit den AMD hab ich bisher schlechte erfahrungen gemacht .. was heißt schlecht .. hate so ein fiepen.. 

ich bin jetzt sogar am überlegen die GTX750ti zu nehmen da die sich nur wenig zur GTX770 unterscheidet und ich dort über 100 euro sparen würde
das die eine 128 und die andere 256Grafikspeicher Anbindung hat hab ich gesehen aber möglicherweise rüste ich in nem jahr nochmal nach da mir solangsam das geld ausgeht ich weis wer billigkauft kaauft 2 mal aber da verliehr ich nicht viel geld wenn die gtx750ti einen verlust von 80 euro hat ist das ok ..

nur mach ich mir sorgen beim spielen von crysis und BT4 das diese dann doch nicht auf hoch spielbar ist was meint ihr ?


----------



## Herbboy (6. Oktober 2014)

Spulenfiepen gibt es an sich bei jedem Hersteller mal hier oder da  

Aber die GTX 750Ti nicht sehr unterscheiden zur GTX770 ? ^^ Wo hast Du DAS denn aufgeschnappt?  ^^  Die GTX 770 ist ca. 30% schneller als die AMD R9 270X, und DIE ist schon 50% schneller als eine GTX 750Ti ...  d.h. die GTX 770 ist ca 90%, fast doppelt so schnell wie die GTX 750 Ti. 

Oder hast Du etwa auf die Taktwerte usw. geschaut? Das geht so nicht, das ist so, als würdest Du nen LKW und ein Auto nur anhand der PS vergleichen.     Nur wenn der gleiche Grafikchip bei beiden Karten verwendet wird, kann man sich in ETWA am Takt und den Shadereinheiten orientieren, aber selbst das ist schwer:  die GTX 770 den GK104-Grafikchip, den hat auch die GTX 760, und ca 1/3 weniger Shadereinheiten - daher ist die trotz gleichem Chip und "nur" 10% weniger Takt direkt 30% langsamer.

Die GTX 750 Ti hat übrigens einen GM107-Grafikchip, nochmal GANZ anders als die GTX 760 und 770.


----------



## Sammy_92 (6. Oktober 2014)

Ach wie peinlich 
gut das ich euch hab  sonst hät ich mir fast die andere gekauft ja dann wirds die 770 

danke nochmals für alles


----------

